# Tug & arda



## MagdalenaLBoyd (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
I see that TUG is a member of ARDA. Had not previously been aware of that. Can I ask what TUG's view of ARDA is? 

Is it an organization fighting for the benefit of developers? 

Is it representing timeshare owners and if it is, why can't a timeshare owner become a member?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2014)

Eh, ARDA provided us a press membership for years...then recently discontinued said membership last year.  If the logo is still on some of the pages, its just because I havent gotten around to deleting it from all of them.

ARDA does not represent timeshare owners in any way shape or form....the organization represents developer interests.  (admittedly sometimes those interests coincide with owner interests, and thus both benefit).

ARDA does have an internal group within itself called ARDA-ROC that is supposed to represent timeshare owners...but I still believe the issues it focuses on are those that mutually benefit the owners and developers alike.

As an individual owner, you cannot join ARDA that im aware of.


----------



## MagdalenaLBoyd (Jun 25, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> Eh, ARDA provided us a press membership for years...then recently discontinued said membership last year.  If the logo is still on some of the pages, its just because I havent gotten around to deleting it from all of them.
> 
> ARDA does not represent timeshare owners in any way shape or form....the organization represents developer interests.  (admittedly sometimes those interests coincide with owner interests, and thus both benefit).
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 25, 2014)

Not a question about the bulletin board, but about TUG in general.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> ARDA does have an internal group within itself called ARDA-ROC that is supposed to represent timeshare owners...but I still believe the issues it focuses on are those that mutually benefit the owners and developers alike.



The think about the ARDA-ROC is that an owner can't become a member of it. You can likely donate money to it as part of your annual fees that you pay, but there is no membership that I am aware of.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2014)

that is correct, ARDA-ROC is not a membership/joining sort of organization like ARDA is...its merely a separate segment of ARDA that claims to represent/fight for owners rights.

I also believe your "voluntary" contributions in your maintenance fee every year goes to ARDA-ROC.


----------

